# was hört ihr gerade



## Metaltyp (30. April 2020)

simpler Fredname, simples Programm - schreibt, was ihr gerade hört.
Bei mir ist es: BAST - Far Horizons




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jDQHb9OHr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metaltyp (30. April 2020)

ach fu** , hab mich mit der Musikecke versemmelt @Mods - bitte löschen


----------



## BeRiGo (24. November 2021)

... mal das Ganze aufwecken .... oder hören PCGH Fans keine Musik ....... ewig nicht gehört ... war zu meinen langhaarigen Tanzstunden aktuell





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_JvMStJZn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2021)

Moin,

Mit Verweis auf diesen Thread wird hier dicht gemacht: 





						Now playing? Die Musikecke!
					

Die Version mit Floor bei Wacken 2013 finde ich sogar noch besser. :)   Floor ist stimmlich aber auch kaum zu toppen, vor allem live...   Die derzeit für mich definitiv beste Band!  Band-Maid - Sense   Ich bin da etwas rustikaler bzw. mittelalterlicher...  :ugly:   ...wobei die indische variante...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




*Closed*

Gruß
Pain


----------

